# KDS Detailing - Lamborghini Murcielago 200 hour plus Platinum detail



## Kelly @ KDS

Hi Guys :wave:

This thread is show casing a KDS Platinum paint correction detail carried out on a Lamborghini Murciélago :thumb:

The owner of this vehicle brought the lamborghini to us back last late summer and since then has also used us for his other vehicle a bentley here

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=185631

The owner had contacted KDS after a little accident with a jet wash resulting (too close to surface) in some damaged paint work and wheels 

This is one of the longer KDS detailing threads hopefully helping some members along the way with information .

I have a few other Lambos different models and colours to also post , some of these with the same detailed write and some shorter and less content.

Here are the before pictures

Jets wash damage



















stone chip damage










dry paint finish from paint repair










some surface swirls and scratches










random pics of damage




































































































Not damage but in the same album as the damaged pics here are some pics of the front paint protection film finish , and shows why i dont like the product (personal choice) even if it works well




























During wash stage .

Engine clean first














































Masked the electrical areas using silver foil (thick so stays in place while jet washing)




























During























































A couple of afters (more to come later)





































The wheels are covered due to the fact the wheels are being refurbished in a slightly different colour by lepsons in the same style as my own car , so we decided to cover them so not to get the brake disc wet and cause any rust/corrosion problems as the car is to be with us for a few months sitting around :thumb:




























Megs APC





































Snow foam shots





































wash










drying




























Car was driven into the work shop for a small amount of mechanical work :thumb:

The owner complained of unstable idle speed (known in the trade can be solved by cleaning the throttle bodys)

Car paintwork covered to stop anymore paint work damage










Throttle bodys removed



















Throttles up close

Dirty










After clean










Reset engine ecu



















Lambda sensors reading all zero on trim values










Back to the paintwork

Claying










Large deposits of tar





































One dent to sort on the drivers door

Before










during










After (this was the best we could get the dent due to the fact the side impact bar was sitting on top of the dent)










Next was the grills , shuts , badges and small details to be cleaned

Door locks cleaned

before




























During




























After



















The grills on the rear of the car was not as good as expected after first clean , the grime has baked on from the exhaust heat and gases so a strip down and another stronger clean :thumb:














































jet wash on 60 deg c










We used new screws when refitting the rear grills










The grills for the lower side intakes dont are not easily removable and showed many stone chips , these were taken care of by repainting using a tiny paint brush














































Shuts next



























































































Once the shuts have been clayed and hand cut then remove all oils from cleaning and cutting ready for waxing





































After










The lower side badges needed to be attended too




























once the old flaking paint was removed left to look like this










masked up










Start colouring in the lettering


















































































Finished





































End of part one

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk

kelly


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

Part two.

next step was to paint the front bumper.

This was the colour match after the repaint (which i was not happen with) , the problem with this colour is that is extremely difficult to match being a 3 stage pearl colour (ground colour coat/base colour coat/top clear coat)and the car has had paintwork before.

I have found that some of the pearl colours wont ever match absolutley perfect and only very close when using same match materials/products as factory.

When painting this type of paint just slightly too heavy or light ground coat can then change the tone of the colour base coat so changing the overrall look when top coated .

Bumper strip down of trim and plastic parts , the front grills are well and truely stuck due to rusted in the screw fixings so the bumper could not be removed without drilling out the fixings and possibly damaging the grills ,


















































































Here is the finish colour match









































































I sent these pictures to the owner to check what he would like to do as it would be difficult for the onwer to come to us to view himself , the owner said to leave it to me to decide.

Another problem with painting just a single panel and obtaining a close match is the static charge from plastic to carbon to steel to alloy will be different so alsom changing the hue of the colour on pearls and metalics .

Then i remembered that i have a few pictures of the car before an encounter with the high power jet wash

here



















Decided to have another crack at the bumper colour match :thumb:
































































Here is the after shoots of the second colour match,









































































Now that i was happy with the colour match and the owner was too after seeing these pictures :thumb:

So now back to the Kds Platinum detail :buffer:

next was to finish the engine detail so that once finished the engine can be covered and then onto the bodywork (would be silly to finish bodywork and then lean on then perfect paint to finish engine bay):thumb:

removal of carbon trims and exhaust cover .
































































claying the carbon (tracys job)




























trims before correction



















During correction










Fast cut plus and then extra fine for finishing
































































For those who want to know the info










carbon then sealed with this










And the finished carbon trims off and on the car
































































repainted cover









































































removed the damage black plastic coating around the bull




























Next is the body wheels and brakes

Stone chip on roof

someones idea of a touch in










first was to rub down the old paint touch in










then degrease





































Then to paint the chip properly




























primed










paint










then lacquer










much improved




























Wheel arch clean














































brakes




























Wheels next

Before refurb (factory finish)














































Jet wash damage




























Wheels after refurb :thumb:

carried out by lepsons
































































the finish is slightly different to original and so much better on the car

Then straight onto sealing them (this can be done without having to wait for paint to cure due to the process lepsons us).


















































































then a few finished




























The wheel nuts also got some treatment too





































End of Part 2

Kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

Part 3

Exhaust Clean before machine correction .

Exhaust before



















First task was to polish/clean up the box that can be seen (just) through the rear center grill




























finally clean with this










leaving this




























looking through the grill










can be noticed much easier in day light not looking through camera lens i promise :lol:

Then the tips of the exhaust
































































then clean again with this




























then both done










last part here




























Finished



















Now actually onto the machine correction stage :buffer:

Some paint depth readings





































of course front bumper has more than 3 layers now



















Machine correction

The equipment used









































































before










after










before










After























































roof before





































After



















Before


























































































































































different machines to get to the hard to reach areas









































































Paint film correction

















































































































































some afters





































Onto the black outside parts





































Covered engine







































































































































































































While polishing the car i got thinking about some of the questions that customers ask ,

the most common one was how many microns is removed from the paint when machine correcting ???

So instead of a single pointer i racked my brains for a more detailed measurements .

This was the idea i had

Use a piece of poly body rap cover , mark many points (18 in total)

measure many times before correction take an average then repeat after correction .

As shown below























































More on the temp readings later

So the film was lifted out the way and correction started after the depth readings were stored .










before




























3 passes










After










Before



















This was the reading before correction










and after on the same point










the panel and film was cleaned down ready for final readings










The results are as below










While carring out this test i then got thinking about expansion of paint so warmed the panel up and the results can be seen on the graph .

2 things here is the door had a hell of a lot of material so expansion would be greater than normal 100-200 micron paint , but also dark coloured cars can hit 80 deg c in direct sun , and 40-50 when machine foam correcting heavy defects , so measure with panels at the same temperature :thumb:

End of part 3

kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

Part 4

Onto the LSP stage and the interior , nearly finished now :thumb:

Windows









































































insides



















The weather was not its best while this car was with us , we got a sunny day before i had chance to finish the lsp so just incase it was going to be the only sunny day before owner collected the car decided to wipe down with IPA and clean all the edges first then take the photos

http://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll168/kdskeltec/lamborghini%20murcielago%20yellow%201/last%20step%20protection/****tallstickclean1.jpg

http://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll168/kdskeltec/lamborghini%20murcielago%20yellow%201/last%20step%20protection/****tallstickclean2.jpg

So recap this pics are before any lsp has been applied :thumb:

Wheels , shuts and engine covers have lsp thou





































































































































































































































































































































here are some videos again before lsp applied











The interior and lsp were last parts , here is the interior first

products used










some befores


















































































some durings


























































































































































seat scuff sorted



















Then the sticky coating damage on the buttons




























long process until all removed



















Finished interior














































complete interior



















So lsp























































Last shoots with lsp ready for collection :thumb:
















































































































































































































Time taken over 200 hours , spread over 18 week period :thumb: :buffer:

Hope you enjoyed this write up , many more super and hyper cars to come 

Please forgive me if a couple of pics are not in the correct order , bit of a nightmare trying to place 
Every picture in the correct place .

regards Kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Reds

I've just gone through 2 cups of tea reading this Kelly 

I'm still after the alloy colour on your wheels; it's stunning :thumb:

Top write up mucka


----------



## Simonhi

Epic !!! 

Bloody hell, you should be teaching the manufacturers how to properly finish a car.

Always enjoy readin your write-ups Kelly, amazing attention to detail.

Thanks, 

Si.


----------



## sicko

Amazing! What did you used for window polishing?


----------



## DarrylB

Thats bloody amazing! Dunno what else to say! haha


----------



## gally

Fantastic read Kelly, i'm not even a massive fan or the Muci pre se' but that is one stunning car and I have no doubt it's in better condition that when it left the factory.

Good to have time like that to get the car perfect though, it's clearly back to perfection. I sure you took a lot of satisfaction in that one. 

On another note, that's the best fnish i've ever seen on a refurbed wheel, those guys are clearly at the top of their game.


----------



## Alfa GTV

Absolutley epic detailing. :thumb:


----------



## Perfection Detailing

Outstanding work as always Kelly, attention to detail is top notch.

Most probably the most in depth write up I've read on here, must have taken nearly as long as the detail :lol:

Neil


----------



## Prism Detailing

Outstanding work


----------



## Scrim-1-

Fantastic write up.


----------



## croydesurf

Great job, what a turn around. Makes you wonder why people who own cars like this allow them to get into that state in the first place.


----------



## -tom-

simply fantastic work great read as well


----------



## G K

That is completely awesome. Attention to detail is unreal :thumb:


----------



## toni

Even tough it doesn't include any wetsanding like you usually do, this must be your best write-up so far :thumb:

Impressive work!


----------



## big ben

thanks for sharing!! lot of hard work there

1 question, why not use SV cleaner fluid instead of Zymol HD cleanse? just curious


----------



## c16rkc

My god I think that is the best write up I have ever read!! Thoroughly enjoyed it!!!

Thanks for posting!


----------



## giblet

Top marks yet again, fantastic work!


----------



## Rowan83

Jesus, biggest detail ever!! lol.

Looks absolutely amazing, you deserve an award! :thumb:


----------



## monkeyone

Amazing!


----------



## *MAGIC*

Top work Kelly.

Lovely car/colour I did one last month the same in yellow and loved every minute of it.

Robbie


----------



## jimboc

Holy sh!t man, that was bloody epic!! 
If i were wearing a cap, it would be tipped in your direction!!


----------



## Ducky

Top level stuff as always, definitely one of my favourite detailers if not 'the' favourite in write ups and gadgets used etc. :thumb:

If only I could afford a platinum detail on my car! :lol:


----------



## Edward101

Wow, epic detail, top top work :thumb:


----------



## paranoid73

Superb :thumb:


----------



## Summit Detailing

Epic!

Fair play for taking the time out to do the writeup also:thumb:


----------



## Tunero

Superb job! Epic process!

Only a question, what is the console behind the gearbox?

This:


----------



## Eddy

That is just mind blowing, absolutely mind blowing.

Hats off to you!!


----------



## 123quackers

2 mugs of coffee later and finished the read...

Fantastic, shame the owner didnt get you to remove the film and have it re applied after your work was done after all the hours put in.... Wheels really make a difference with the soft chrome look...

could the reflectiveness of the film compared to the lacquer finish have given a different look colour wise to the front bumper? Is the film clarity as clear as say the 2k HS lacquer? 

I always enjoy reading your right ups...Thanks :thumb:


----------



## TeZ

tin foil on electrics?


----------



## Beancounter

Amazing, absolutly brilliant read and the end results are :argie:.


----------



## big ben

TeZ said:


> tin foil on electrics?


very normal, most people do that and it works fine


----------



## steve from wath

stunning attention to detail
if i win lotto guess whos detailing my babies
the ammount of care and patience you have shines through
in both the pics and the care which goes into your write ups
always a pleasure to read about your work

again another super car that is now ...truley SUPER


----------



## Refined Detail

Well that was one hell of a write up :lol:

Top work as always :thumb: That was in dire need of some KDS lovin'!!

Never realised till now that they used Focus side repeaters too - cheapskates :lol:


----------



## GlynRS2

Stunning


----------



## Mr Gurn

utterly brilliant!!!!!



nuff said!!


----------



## Xav60

just amazing...


----------



## RyanJon

possibly the greatest write up ever?

A PROPER cup of tea thread if you ask me.

Ryan


----------



## cuprar amarillo

awesome


----------



## Jai

Amazing job done! Makes me realise how much I miss out when I do my own car! Love reading these posts though, it really gives me the bug to go do mine! Great read, thanks!


----------



## ianFRST

Wooooow :d


----------



## Miglior

brilliant work kelly


----------



## ant_s

Awesome! properly awesome! and the wheels look perfect, the owner must of been very happy when it was finished


----------



## -Kev-

incredible work Kelly, very interesting read too :thumb:


----------



## Dan Clark

This is simply jaw dropping. Fantastic work. One of my all time favourite details.

Dan


----------



## GSVHammer

Probably the best detail I've read here on DW forums. Thanks for sharing I bet that detail wasn't cheap but the car looked better than new when finished.


----------



## Leemack

Brilliant mate - Thanks for taking the time to post this !

We had an Orange one in last week and it was quite funny seeing me try to get out of it lol


----------



## MK1Campaign

Respect where respect is due. Your works immense. That write up alone must have taken forever. No wonder your so busy.


----------



## wookey

Fantastic write up! and an outstanding detail :thumb:

What did you use to clean the throttle bodies? Carb/Injector aerosol cleaner?


----------



## athol

Simply awesome, and the longest/most detailed I ever read !!!


----------



## spursfan

Kelly, absolutely stunning work! your attention to detail is amazing.
Quick question......are the 3M polishes as effective with a DA as they are with a Rotary?
I have read somewhere that they may not be great with a DA.

Thanks.......Kev:thumb:


----------



## dooka

OMG ..

I like your small black wax applicator, where did you get that from please..


----------



## -Kev-

qstix said:


> OMG ..
> 
> I like your small black wax applicator, where did you get that from please..


looks like a swissvax one to me..


----------



## Guest

Fantastic write up, really fascinating!

Is it rude to ask how much you charge for a detail as intricate as this?


----------



## Ibi_TME

Pure Bliss

Brilliant work on a brilliant car!

Thanks
Ibi


----------



## AndrewBigG

Refined Detail said:


> Never realised till now that they used Focus side repeaters too - cheapskates :lol:


 No, these are Mondeo ones  

Epic job! Thanks for sharing :thumb:


----------



## Sharpy

Matt MD said:


> Fantastic write up, really fascinating!
> 
> Is it rude to ask how much you charge for a detail as intricate as this?


Probably, but I imagine it would be a hell of a lot! If you look at their website for platinum pricing, and this was 200hrs + and the wheels and engine etc, Id estimate doubling the prices below, well worth it though when you see the results!!



> Prices from: small £1190 / medium £1330 / large £1470 / 4x4 £1610 (prices subject to VAT)
> 
> Time: 75-150hrs (minimum 7 day booking)


Awesome work, my jaw was open reading it, love the intricacy of the interior button cleaning, if I had the money and a nice enough car it would be certainly go to you to have the full works done on it! :thumb:


----------



## ADW

WoWoWoW top job bud :thumb: looks like your gonna need a bud or 2 after that one..


----------



## Stallion

Stunning work & great pics 

Cannot beleive tho the condition it was in for a Lambo 

Bet the owner was happy with the end results


----------



## SubtleAggressiv

This write up is epic! Amazing attention to detail on my favourite lamborghini ever. The results speak for themselves.


----------



## Deeg

amazing work there,

and what a write up! Thank you


----------



## Hoppo32

I will be totaly honest and say i dont really like this kind of supercar, i find them too brash for my liking.
But i really appreciate the amount of work in making this car look so good.
Quite simply this one has raised the bar in detailing and write-ups.


----------



## Blamm

What idi*t lent out a car like this for 18 weeks, during the SUMMER? 

Absolutely stunning job. Both on the detailing and the touchups


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

Reds said:


> I've just gone through 2 cups of tea reading this Kelly
> 
> I'm still after the alloy colour on your wheels; it's stunning :thumb:
> 
> Top write up mucka


The colour of my wheels is the same as the car in this write up :thumb:

The problem is thou to confuse people (had this chat with RS4 owner after we done the same with his wheels last week) its not just one colour so can not be mixed and applied out of spray can or gun .

Its power coat only materials , with a undercoat then special designed black (powder coat) ground coat then a (made for lepsons) silver/chrome content powder coat that is applied by only the owner of lepsons for KDS , he adjusts the gun settings to only lightly cover some areas of the wheels and then heavy coverage on other parts to give a two tone finish .

the amount of top silver coat then dictates how the end colour and shade will look (still being able to see the black under the silver coat) , my wheels were the first to be done like this some 4 years ago and every since been fine tuning the process and powders to get it perfect :thumb:

HTH Kelly



Simonhi said:


> Epic !!!
> 
> Bloody hell, you should be teaching the manufacturers how to properly finish a car.
> 
> Always enjoy readin your write-ups Kelly, amazing attention to detail.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Si.


Thanks :thumb:



sicko said:


> Amazing! What did you used for window polishing?


3M compounds , depends of glass or plexiglass on what cuts is used and also do dirty the windows are .



DarrylB said:


> Thats bloody amazing! Dunno what else to say! haha





gally said:


> Fantastic read Kelly, i'm not even a massive fan or the Muci pre se' but that is one stunning car and I have no doubt it's in better condition that when it left the factory.
> 
> Good to have time like that to get the car perfect though, it's clearly back to perfection. I sure you took a lot of satisfaction in that one.
> 
> On another note, that's the best fnish i've ever seen on a refurbed wheel, those guys are clearly at the top of their game.


Yes regarded as then very best around , they actuall paint alot of the factory and aftermarket wheels (brand new) when the OEM plants have a hick up



Alfa GTV said:


> Absolutley epic detailing. :thumb:


Thanks :thumb:

thats the quotes from the first page done now i dont have to wait for all those pictures to upload :lol:

kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

Perfection Detailing said:


> Outstanding work as always Kelly, attention to detail is top notch.
> 
> Most probably the most in depth write up I've read on here, must have taken nearly as long as the detail :lol:
> 
> Neil





Prism Detailing said:


> Outstanding work





Scrim-1- said:


> Fantastic write up.


Thanks :thumb:



croydesurf said:


> Great job, what a turn around. Makes you wonder why people who own cars like this allow them to get into that state in the first place.


That was one of the best condition cars before detail i have had in KDS workshop :lol:

I think its down to correct lighting and techinique with camera to show the faults at there best (and of course same lighting to show its all corrected afterwards) , the amount of comments i get saying how i get really bad condition cars through KDS , when the facts are the vehicle in this write up is 7 years old i could not believe how clean it was to start with :thumb:

Got much worse than this on another car the same to come.

Also the new owner is super carefull with cleaning and looking after it ( i heard through his friends fellow supercar owners that he would not use it after the KDS detailing treatment and just looked at it in his garage) , and the damage would of been from old owners 

Anther point is this cars are still hand made and some of the components are lets say a bit delicate and mark easy too :wall:

kelly



-tom- said:


> simply fantastic work great read as well





G K said:


> That is completely awesome. Attention to detail is unreal :thumb:





toni said:


> Even tough it doesn't include any wetsanding like you usually do, this must be your best write-up so far :thumb:
> 
> Impressive work!


More wet sanding threads to come , just trying to decide which to wirte next as i have a back log of a years worth of picutres and videos to go through :wall:

Thanks guys , got one thread that will eclipse this one (veyron) and one much the same as this one on (black SL gallardo) too

Kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Danny B

Superb work on the Lambo Kelly :thumb: impressive as always, With the wheel finish if i speak to Chris at Lepson will he do that finish for me, or is it an exclusive KDS thing?


----------



## Reds

Danny B said:


> Superb work on the Lambo Kelly :thumb: impressive as always, With the wheel finish if i speak to Chris at Lepson will he do that finish for me, or is it an exclusive KDS thing?


Yeah, what he said said :thumb:


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

Danny B said:


> Superb work on the Lambo Kelly :thumb: impressive as always, With the wheel finish if i speak to Chris at Lepson will he do that finish for me, or is it an exclusive KDS thing?


Will do the finish for anyone :thumb:

Just say the same finish as kellys wheels , its become the new name for the style and colour as so many M3 onwers ring up asking for the same as the M3 of KDS's even the lepsons staff walk their customers over to show them the colour/sytle on my car to help decide to whats best .

The only thing is does not work well on flat wide spokes such as 5 spokes , works well on thin spokes and shapely curved spokes

Kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Mr_Scisco

Stunning work. I cannot think of an articulate word to describe the dedication there. Totally awesome and a pleasure to read.


----------



## SeanyBean

brilliant


----------



## freshprince

kdskeltec said:


> The colour of my wheels is the same as the car in this write up :thumb:
> 
> The problem is thou to confuse people (had this chat with RS4 owner after we done the same with his wheels last week) its not just one colour so can not be mixed and applied out of spray can or gun .
> 
> Its power coat only materials , with a undercoat then special designed black (powder coat) ground coat then a (made for lepsons) silver/chrome content powder coat that is applied by only the owner of lepsons for KDS , he adjusts the gun settings to only lightly cover some areas of the wheels and then heavy coverage on other parts to give a two tone finish .
> 
> the amount of top silver coat then dictates how the end colour and shade will look (still being able to see the black under the silver coat) , my wheels were the first to be done like this some 4 years ago and every since been fine tuning the process and powders to get it perfect :thumb:
> 
> HTH Kelly


Fantastic Work,

how much would this cost to have done? Feel free to PM me? 
The colour looks perfect for my Porsche wheels.

Cheers
FP


----------



## PaulN

Stunning work :thumb: Great idea with the film for taking paint readings, how thick was the film?

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## ads2k

Fantastic attention to detail and an extremely in depth post :thumb:

Thanks for taking what must have been ages to put it all together.


----------



## orienteer

Faaaaaantastic job :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:

Thanks for taking LOTS of time to share 


Ian


----------



## Stewerty

Amazing attention to detail. Sadly my laptop couldnt even deal with the write up but after seeing it on another computer I was amazed!


----------



## RandomlySet

very nice work! stunninG!


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

freshprince said:


> Fantastic Work,
> 
> how much would this cost to have done? Feel free to PM me?
> The colour looks perfect for my Porsche wheels.
> 
> Cheers
> FP


best thing would be to contact lepsons , too many variations really

depends on size of wheel s and single or split rim 2 piece .

here

www.lepsons.com

HTH kelly

there goes my promise to myself to answer question in the order posted :lol:

now it become difficult to keep track of what is and is not replied too

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

big ben said:


> thanks for sharing!! lot of hard work there
> 
> 1 question, why not use SV cleaner fluid instead of Zymol HD cleanse? just curious


No reason really , dodo lime prime and light are very similar to sv and hd cleanse , so all do the same job.

could of gone straight over the ipa wiped panels with just Best of show i i wished

kelly



c16rkc said:


> My god I think that is the best write up I have ever read!! Thoroughly enjoyed it!!!
> 
> Thanks for posting!





gib786 said:


> Top marks yet again, fantastic work!


Thanks

kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

MatrixGuy said:


> Jesus, biggest detail ever!! lol.
> 
> Looks absolutely amazing, you deserve an award! :thumb:





monkeyone said:


> Amazing!





*MAGIC* said:


> Top work Kelly.
> 
> Lovely car/colour I did one last month the same in yellow and loved every minute of it.
> 
> Robbie


Well post it then rob 



jimboc said:


> Holy sh!t man, that was bloody epic!!
> If i were wearing a cap, it would be tipped in your direction!!





Ducky said:


> Top level stuff as always, definitely one of my favourite detailers if not 'the' favourite in write ups and gadgets used etc. :thumb:
> 
> If only I could afford a platinum detail on my car! :lol:


Means alot to me mate , spend most of my time awake just doing something to do with detailing.

Have i few more things regards gadgets to come , i just cant help myself with new toys :lol:



Edward101 said:


> Wow, epic detail, top top work :thumb:





paranoid73 said:


> Superb :thumb:





Chris_VRS said:


> Epic!
> 
> Fair play for taking the time out to do the writeup also:thumb:


thanks guys , should really log down how long it takes to sort through pictures upload them then write the thread and i bet its alot longer than i realise too :doublesho

Kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

Tunero said:


> Superb job! Epic process!
> 
> Only a question, what is the console behind the gearbox?
> 
> This:


Do you know what had 3 through the door in 6 months and did not ask any of the owners what it is either 

The owner of this car has emailed me to say he has joined DW and waiting for confirmation to log on so maybe he can answer it or you would hope he can :lol:

Kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Rgk Detailing

Amazing work as always, thanks very much for sharing!. :thumb:


----------



## Danny B

kdskeltec said:


> Will do the finish for anyone :thumb:
> 
> Just say the same finish as kellys wheels , its become the new name for the style and colour as so many M3 onwers ring up asking for the same as the M3 of KDS's even the lepsons staff walk their customers over to show them the colour/sytle on my car to help decide to whats best .
> 
> The only thing is does not work well on flat wide spokes such as 5 spokes , works well on thin spokes and shapely curved spokes
> 
> Kelly
> 
> www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


Many thanks Kelly, I'll have to pop over to Lepsons sometime soon to sort that out :thumb: also thanks for passing in Pauls number for the dent removal I can he took the same care in the lambo as my VXR


----------



## scooby73

Superb! Epic! Fantastic!:thumb: :thumb:


----------



## 123quackers

kdskeltec said:


> Do you know what had 3 through the door in 6 months and did not ask any of the owners what it is either
> 
> The owner of this car has emailed me to say he has joined DW and waiting for confirmation to log on so maybe he can answer it or you would hope he can :lol:
> 
> Kelly
> 
> www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


Its the electric suspension 3 postion lifting for speed bumps etc:thumb:


----------



## borinous

Superb :thumb:


----------



## bjungx007

this is beyond inspirational!!! STUNNING WORK MAN! :wave:


----------



## paulmc08

I have alway's enjoyed every wirte up you've done, with this one adding to my long list of KDS favourate's but with one difference......

In my eye's this is with out doubt the best documented detail i have seen and read,form the bumper respray to the exhaust cleaning to the engine bay carbon correction,and the precision giving to every aspect of the detail.The word awsome tend's to be used a bit too much these day's but that detail has Awsome stamped all over it,think i'll quit here as people may think i'm getting payed for writing this:lol:

it's not all good news though,your number plate on one of the last pic's taken outside is looking a little bit swirly of it's self,if you want i'll come round and sort it for you:thumb::lol:


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

paulmc08 said:


> I have alway's enjoyed every wirte up you've done, with this one adding to my long list of KDS favourate's but with one difference......
> 
> In my eye's this is with out doubt the best documented detail i have seen and read,form the bumper respray to the exhaust cleaning to the engine bay carbon correction,and the precision giving to every aspect of the detail.The word awsome tend's to be used a bit too much these day's but that detail has Awsome stamped all over it,think i'll quit here as people may think i'm getting payed for writing this:lol:
> 
> it's not all good news though,your number plate on one of the last pic's taken outside is looking a little bit swirly of it's self,if you want i'll come round and sort it for you:thumb::lol:


Why thank you means alot and glad you like , and as i said more the same to come :buffer::thumb:

Number plate issue is sorted now to these  :lol:










so much nicer then the yellow ones 

and at least people walking in dont ask if they are my cars , because they have yellow and white kds plates now 

and i made sure the jag had one too










Kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

Eddy said:


> That is just mind blowing, absolutely mind blowing.
> 
> Hats off to you!!


Thanks :thumb:



123quackers said:


> 2 mugs of coffee later and finished the read...
> 
> Fantastic, shame the owner didnt get you to remove the film and have it re applied after your work was done after all the hours put in.... Wheels really make a difference with the soft chrome look...
> 
> could the reflectiveness of the film compared to the lacquer finish have given a different look colour wise to the front bumper? Is the film clarity as clear as say the 2k HS lacquer?
> 
> I always enjoy reading your right ups...Thanks :thumb:


Very good question , and some of the reason the car was with us for so long tried to find a company that would come out to us to apply the film to the bumper due to colour match issues. But came up blank

some films seem to last longer than others and down to proper cleaning and care to stop the yellowing that can happen , spent days looking up very close along the ajoining edges of the bumper to wings and bonnet to make sure it was not the film that was causing a colour problem .

in this picture you can see the wing to bumper edges without a protective film applied for colour match and the film does not go fully to the panel edge so we had something to go by at least










even a slight change in angle will throw the colour out , i guess i should of posted (but did not have pictures) we carried out some spray outs cards (with different amount of ground and colour coats) and on some small square scrap panels first then walked around the car placing them against all the different panels , and not one panel looked exactly the same to another due to angles and different lightling , and some panels plastic some alloy and some carbon .

i am sure the onwer has had the bumper covered with protective film now and in an email last week said he wants to bring both of his cars down before christmas so maybe i can update hang i will update :thumb:

HTH

kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

TeZ said:


> tin foil on electrics?


Absolutley fine if you know what you are doing , the most dangerous part would be to cover the starter motor or alternator as they both have direct live feed from battery without either checking the rubber covers are still present or even better to to disconnect the battery.

This is a very easy job on the Murcielago as there is a kill switch in the engine compartment , again i guess i should of wrote it in the thread to clear things up but hey wanted to write miles more text but time and the other half moaning how long i had been sorting through picutres i just done the content as fast as possilbe :thumb:

Kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

big ben said:


> very normal, most people do that and it works fine


Thanks :thumb:

kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

Beancounter said:


> Amazing, absolutly brilliant read and the end results are :argie:.





steve from wath said:


> stunning attention to detail
> if i win lotto guess whos detailing my babies
> the ammount of care and patience you have shines through
> in both the pics and the care which goes into your write ups
> always a pleasure to read about your work
> 
> again another super car that is now ...truley SUPER





Refined Detail said:


> Well that was one hell of a write up :lol:
> 
> Top work as always :thumb: That was in dire need of some KDS lovin'!!
> 
> Never realised till now that they used Focus side repeaters too - cheapskates :lol:


Thanks guys

yep i am sure they are focus side repeaters , another car the same thats been through us has white/clear repeaters and sure he said focus ones

kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## paulmc08

kdskeltec said:


> Why thank you means alot and glad you like , and as i said more the same to come :buffer::thumb:
> 
> Number plate issue is sorted now to these  :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so much nicer then the yellow ones
> 
> and at least people walking in dont ask if they are my cars , because they have yellow and white kds plates now
> 
> and i made sure the jag had one too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kelly
> 
> www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


What a stunning way to unvail the new style number plate:thumb:

Yes i agree on the plate's they look more classy


----------



## AcN

holy 

The work on that one is STUNNING ! Really love the color matching of the front bumper and all the details you cared of.

For the pic with all the cars, it seems like you're well surrounded 

I really hope the owner went to a protection film installer who knows how to pass the film UNDER the parts (fully custom job, not the pre-cut stuff), because the showing edge of the film makes it look ugly


----------



## Beemer 330

my god that is incredible. what a job getting to work on cars like that for a living and seeing the results of all your hard work :thumb:


----------



## James_M

What a read!! such a great attention and eye to detail, it looks absolutly stunning. Epic detail!


----------



## JMB

Absolutely stunning workmanship....

John


----------



## abdulumar

You Sir deserve 2 be Paid!!!:lol: Great work:thumb:


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

Xav60 said:


> just amazing...





RyanJon said:


> possibly the greatest write up ever?
> 
> A PROPER cup of tea thread if you ask me.
> 
> Ryan





cuprar amarillo said:


> awesome





Jai said:


> Amazing job done! Makes me realise how much I miss out when I do my own car! Love reading these posts though, it really gives me the bug to go do mine! Great read, thanks!





ianFRST said:


> Wooooow :d





JPC said:


> brilliant work kelly





ant_s said:


> Awesome! properly awesome! and the wheels look perfect, the owner must of been very happy when it was finished





-Kev- said:


> incredible work Kelly, very interesting read too :thumb:


Thanks guys :thumb: 

kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## minimadgriff

Stunning work Kelly, amazed someone let it get like that. 

Do you have the details of the wheel covers you used? As I could do with some of them so the insides of my car cover don't touch the tyres.


----------



## gb270

Great work mate stunning


----------



## Kap01

Amazing work!!


----------



## cleancar

epic !

awesome thread , thanks for posting !


----------



## Bartjebart

incredible..... Such attention to detail... Awesome!


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

minimadgriff said:


> Stunning work Kelly, amazed someone let it get like that.
> 
> Do you have the details of the wheel covers you used? As I could do with some of them so the insides of my car cover don't touch the tyres.


Hi matey :wave:

ifo is on this thread from a detail a few years back

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=141379

direct to bottom of the page :thumb:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=141379&page=3

HTH kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

Dan Clark said:


> This is simply jaw dropping. Fantastic work. One of my all time favourite details.
> 
> Dan





GSVHammer said:


> Probably the best detail I've read here on DW forums. Thanks for sharing I bet that detail wasn't cheap but the car looked better than new when finished.





Showshine said:


> Brilliant mate - Thanks for taking the time to post this !
> 
> We had an Orange one in last week and it was quite funny seeing me try to get out of it lol





MK1Campaign said:


> Respect where respect is due. Your works immense. That write up alone must have taken forever. No wonder your so busy.


Thanks guys :thumb:



wookey said:


> Fantastic write up! and an outstanding detail :thumb:
> 
> What did you use to clean the throttle bodies? Carb/Injector aerosol cleaner?


Spot on really the one we use is called intake cleaner 

Kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

athol said:


> Simply awesome, and the longest/most detailed I ever read !!!


:thumb:



spursfan said:


> Kelly, absolutely stunning work! your attention to detail is amazing.
> Quick question......are the 3M polishes as effective with a DA as they are with a Rotary?
> I have read somewhere that they may not be great with a DA.
> 
> Thanks.......Kev:thumb:


Kev i dont often use a DA only when really have to, normally on sticky paint or paint thats gets too hot from rotary correction .

But yes had no problems from 3M compounds when using DA remember thou the air powered one can go much higher on rpm's if you wish so will cut / bite harder :buffer:

And no compound will be as effective on a DA compared to rotary when comparing same effective speed / pressure and time correcting

HTH kelly



qstix said:


> OMG ..
> 
> I like your small black wax applicator, where did you get that from please..


P21's apllicator :thumb:



Matt MD said:


> Fantastic write up, really fascinating!
> 
> Is it rude to ask how much you charge for a detail as intricate as this?


All prices are on my website as i guide to help customers decide a little before coming down to KDS

Kelly


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

Ibi_TME said:


> Pure Bliss
> 
> Brilliant work on a brilliant car!
> 
> Thanks
> Ibi


Thanks :thumb:



Sharpy said:


> Probably, but I imagine it would be a hell of a lot! If you look at their website for platinum pricing, and this was 200hrs + and the wheels and engine etc, Id estimate doubling the prices below, well worth it though when you see the results!!
> 
> Awesome work, my jaw was open reading it, love the intricacy of the interior button cleaning, if I had the money and a nice enough car it would be certainly go to you to have the full works done on it! :thumb:


Your not far wrong mate :thumb:

Kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## quimpecavel

you just made history m8!
what a cracking job, and an epic right up! :doublesho


----------



## PACMAN

Hello all,

I've been an avid follower of this website but never posted.

The car shown here is one of mine. 

I know it looks a state and it was not intentional on my part, poor cleaning technique and due to work, family commitments i dont get a great deal of time.

Thats why the world needs people like Kelly 

Suffice to say the car looks fantastic and i really cant say enough about Kelly.

Cheers Paul

ps the little unit behind the gearstick is for altering the suspension setting from soft to firm. i leave it to the car to decide as it alters the suspension setting depending my my driving style etc.


----------



## ALANSHR

Just fantastic Kelly, well done, thats just how a Lambo should be kept, ready for some fresh burnt rubber and tar spots whilst still looking bloody shiny.


----------



## Ali

Blown away, one of the best details i've ever seen!!!!!!


----------



## ade33

Superb attention to detail (pun intended!) and a stunning motor in a great colour too. Re-painting the flaky badges - how great was that?  Superb write-up too and :thumb: to the owner for coming on here, welcome to DW bud.


----------



## minimadgriff

kdskeltec said:


> Hi matey :wave:
> 
> ifo is on this thread from a detail a few years back
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=141379
> 
> direct to bottom of the page :thumb:
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=141379&page=3
> 
> HTH kelly
> 
> www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


Nice one, thanks :thumb: Got a Sealey agent, will get some ordered up tomorrow!

p.s want a Saturday boy? :lol: Would have to be between working at AmD and BTCC rounds though :lol:


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

minimadgriff said:


> Nice one, thanks :thumb: Got a Sealey agent, will get some ordered up tomorrow!
> 
> p.s want a Saturday boy? :lol: Would have to be between working at AmD and BTCC rounds though :lol:


Need more of a all week boy really :thumb:

been watching the golf for time to time when i get chance to view the BTCC , now that cant be a cheap hobby :doublesho

kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## minimadgriff

kdskeltec said:


> Need more of a all week boy really :thumb:
> 
> been watching the golf for time to time when i get chance to view the BTCC , now that cant be a cheap hobby :doublesho
> 
> kelly
> 
> www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


:lol: You are closer to where I live, so I wouldn't have to go through the Dartford Crossing every day. hmmmmm but do you have a BTCC car? :lol:

No, not cheap :doublesho astronomical amount of money! New turbo engine is being built at the moment! Should help us get well into the top ten with more power.


----------



## jonjay

Got to be the detail of the year!


----------



## Senninha

Great work and simply reinforces my decision to let you and your team loose on my cars ... :thumb:

regards, Paul


----------



## Auto Detox

Awesome detail Kelly

Baz


----------



## CK888

Wow...that's one comprehensive turnaround on a bella macchina, impressed by not just the detailing but your other services too:thumb: Super write-up as well!


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

Stallion said:


> Stunning work & great pics
> 
> Cannot beleive tho the condition it was in for a Lambo
> 
> Bet the owner was happy with the end results





SubtleAggressiv said:


> This write up is epic! Amazing attention to detail on my favourite lamborghini ever. The results speak for themselves.





Deeg said:


> amazing work there,
> 
> and what a write up! Thank you





Hoppo32 said:


> I will be totaly honest and say i dont really like this kind of supercar, i find them too brash for my liking.
> But i really appreciate the amount of work in making this car look so good.
> Quite simply this one has raised the bar in detailing and write-ups.





Blamm said:


> What idi*t lent out a car like this for 18 weeks, during the SUMMER?
> 
> Absolutely stunning job. Both on the detailing and the touchups





Mr_Scisco said:


> Stunning work. I cannot think of an articulate word to describe the dedication there. Totally awesome and a pleasure to read.





SeanyBean said:


> brilliant


Thanks guys :thumb:



PaulN said:


> Stunning work :thumb: Great idea with the film for taking paint readings, how thick was the film?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> PaulN


paul excellent question 

here is the answer



















HTH kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

ads2k said:


> Fantastic attention to detail and an extremely in depth post :thumb:
> 
> Thanks for taking what must have been ages to put it all together.





orienteer said:


> Faaaaaantastic job :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:
> 
> Thanks for taking LOTS of time to share
> 
> Ian





Stewerty said:


> Amazing attention to detail. Sadly my laptop couldnt even deal with the write up but after seeing it on another computer I was amazed!





-Mat- said:


> very nice work! stunninG!


Thanks guys :thumb:

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## dwmc

one word - WOW - 

always enjoy threads like this , bloody fantastic write up and great pics aswell .


----------



## mattjonescardiff

Epic in so many ways. A fantastic read. Many thanks for the great post Kelly. Congratulations.


----------



## Ashtra

OMG thats all i can say


----------



## woodymbr

Hmmmmm...not bad, more like a valet rather than a detail...




 I jokes!


----------



## andye

Wow, what a fantastic job and amazing attention to detail :thumb: those alloys turned out lovely.


----------



## [email protected]

awesome job done there :thumb:

was wonder what the rotary polisher you are using was called the one with cp on the side?


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

jonto said:


> awesome job done there :thumb:
> 
> was wonder what the rotary polisher you are using was called the one with cp on the side?


Chicago Pneumatic 8210 , but its also the exactly same as the milwaukee rotary i have apart from being dark red in colour instead of black .

I am sure there is a bit of difference in price too even thou exactly the same

HTH

kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## DSW

stunning!


----------



## Bee

simply stunning you've got some serious skills 
amazing turn around.


----------



## squeakyclean32

Thanks for sharing with us...a really thorough write up...so much attention to detail too...the car looked absolutely stunning once you had finished :buffer::thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## Ton91

Stunning!!! The best detailing I've ever seen.:thumb::thumb:


----------



## "SkY"

fantastic job:thumb:


----------



## onks

your work is perfect


----------



## fergies_army

Massive detail and write-up .... Truly fantastic!!


----------



## Amagoza

Stunning work there, reading this post has got me truly back into detailing. I'd lost interest for quite a while, time to get the polisher out!


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

DSW said:


> stunning!





Bee said:


> simply stunning you've got some serious skills
> amazing turn around.





squeakyclean32 said:


> Thanks for sharing with us...a really thorough write up...so much attention to detail too...the car looked absolutely stunning once you had finished :buffer::thumb::thumb::thumb:





Ton91 said:


> Stunning!!! The best detailing I've ever seen.:thumb::thumb:


More to come and maybe able to push the level a bit more on the future threads 



"SkY" said:


> fantastic job:thumb:





onks said:


> your work is perfect





fergies_army said:


> Massive detail and write-up .... Truly fantastic!!





Amagoza said:


> Stunning work there, reading this post has got me truly back into detailing. I'd lost interest for quite a while, time to get the polisher out!


good to hear :thumb:

Thanks guys :thumb:

kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## MajorB

Absolutely amazing job :thumb: That`s called Detailing.


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

Right guys

The lambo has just been back with us for a top up maintenance wash and recoat of sealant (zaino) and a small mechanical job.:thumb:

while the car was with us the owner decided to go for a colour change on the wheels from shadow chrome to gloss piano black after doing the same to another lambo that i have not done a thread to yet  here










this one will have something again different to add the the detail work too :thumb:

So here are the wheels now in black :thumb:























































Very pleased to say that after 18 months the car only needed a wash and top up of wax testiment to the owner who clearly looks after his pride and joy :detailer:

here are some random shots with new wheel colour , shame the sun has not been out to show the wheels at their best .






























































































































































































If there was proof that detailing a car can make it easy to look after and not a short term quick fix this has got to be it 

Kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## slammed172

Wow !!


----------



## PACMAN

Hi All

The yellow car shown is mine and i pick it back up tuesday (cant wait).

As a very loyal client of Kelly's i dont always think he does himself justice.

Apart from keeping my car looking amazing, he fixed the 'mechanical' problem.

This problem had been annoying me (as im very particular) and so my car sat for 5 weeks at a lamborghini specialist who was unable to diagnose the problem.
I dropped my car to kelly on the monday morning and that afternoon it was fixed.

The point im making (without wishing to give kelly a big head!!) is that apart from his detailing skills he is also a highly qualified engineer and fixing that problem was the icing ion the cake for me.

Im sure kelly will post picturers of it, but im dropping my bentley off when i pick up the lambo. Its black and harder for me to clean without any swirling at all (as hard as i try). its also picked up a little scratch on the rear wing which im leaving for kelly to work his magic on ))

As a final point, even though i dont ever comment, love this website and look on an almost daily basis (work permitting!!)

Best

Paul:thumb:


----------



## Jason2002

I popped in to KDS to book my car in for a Stage 4 valet and saw this lambo with the new colour wheels, in a word 'Stunning' :argie:


----------



## Mindis

:doublesho:thumb:


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

PACMAN said:


> Hi All
> 
> The yellow car shown is mine and i pick it back up tuesday (cant wait).
> 
> As a very loyal client of Kelly's i dont always think he does himself justice.
> 
> Apart from keeping my car looking amazing, he fixed the 'mechanical' problem.
> 
> This problem had been annoying me (as im very particular) and so my car sat for 5 weeks at a lamborghini specialist who was unable to diagnose the problem.
> I dropped my car to kelly on the monday morning and that afternoon it was fixed.
> 
> The point im making (without wishing to give kelly a big head!!) is that apart from his detailing skills he is also a highly qualified engineer and fixing that problem was the icing ion the cake for me.
> 
> Im sure kelly will post picturers of it, but im dropping my bentley off when i pick up the lambo. Its black and harder for me to clean without any swirling at all (as hard as i try). its also picked up a little scratch on the rear wing which im leaving for kelly to work his magic on ))
> 
> As a final point, even though i dont ever comment, love this website and look on an almost daily basis (work permitting!!)
> 
> Best
> 
> Paul:thumb:


Mate thanks :thumb:

The two cars are like chalk and cheese ,

your combo of paint hardness and colours are round the wrong way really .

The lambo is granite hard paint on a forgiving colour for swirls Plus its a garage queen , where as the bentley is very soft in comparision on a dark colour not forgiving to swirls used more often .

So use the lambo more and problem solved  :lol:

you have done just over 2000 miles since the first visit thou , so more miles than i thought you may of done :driver:

kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Gleammachine

PACMAN said:


> Hi All
> 
> The yellow car shown is mine and i pick it back up tuesday (cant wait).
> 
> As a very loyal client of Kelly's i dont always think he does himself justice.
> 
> Apart from keeping my car looking amazing, he fixed the 'mechanical' problem.
> 
> This problem had been annoying me (as im very particular) and so my car sat for 5 weeks at a lamborghini specialist who was unable to diagnose the problem.
> I dropped my car to kelly on the monday morning and that afternoon it was fixed.
> 
> The point im making (without wishing to give kelly a big head!!) is that apart from his detailing skills he is also a highly qualified engineer and fixing that problem was the icing ion the cake for me.
> 
> Im sure kelly will post picturers of it, but im dropping my bentley off when i pick up the lambo. Its black and harder for me to clean without any swirling at all (as hard as i try). its also picked up a little scratch on the rear wing which im leaving for kelly to work his magic on ))
> 
> As a final point, even though i dont ever comment, love this website and look on an almost daily basis (work permitting!!)
> 
> Best
> 
> Paul:thumb:


Hi Paul,

Good to see your Lambo is being well looked after and in Kelly's capable hands, looks stunning.:thumb:


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

Hi Guys

I guess there are few members on here within a chance of this car , but just in case there are its up for sale

here

http://www.simonfurlonger.co.uk/docs/cars/EFEplEEElkkfjPcrYi.shtml

kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## BRUNBERG

Amazing attention to detail


----------



## simonfoy

Fantastic write up thanks for taking the time and sharing. Closest I will ever get to one of those.


----------



## glo

speechless....


----------



## Razorback

omg omg omg..................


----------



## DieselMDX

one of the best ever


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

BRUNBERG said:


> Amazing attention to detail





simonfoy said:


> Fantastic write up thanks for taking the time and sharing. Closest I will ever get to one of those.





glo said:


> speechless....





DieselMDX said:


> one of the best ever





Razorback said:


> omg omg omg..................


Thanks Guys , the blue car in this thread (top gear car from last tv series) actually had more work done than the yellow car in the thread , soon for another KDS installment thread i think :thumb:

kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## ted11

PACMAN said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I've been an avid follower of this website but never posted.
> 
> The car shown here is one of mine.
> 
> I know it looks a state and it was not intentional on my part, poor cleaning technique and due to work, family commitments i dont get a great deal of time.
> 
> Thats why the world needs people like Kelly
> 
> Suffice to say the car looks fantastic and i really cant say enough about Kelly.
> 
> Cheers Paul
> 
> ps the little unit behind the gearstick is for altering the suspension setting from soft to firm. i leave it to the car to decide as it alters the suspension setting depending my my driving style etc.


I would like to thank you, because without people like you who care about there cars us Detailers would have no way of showcasing our skills and patience.


----------



## Keith_sir

Since joining id say this is the best thread/detail ive come across so far, just epic.

Can i ask one question though. When removing the rear number plate there was left over number plate labels. How did you finally get rid of all as i have that problem right now.

Thanks


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

Keith_sir said:


> Since joining id say this is the best thread/detail ive come across so far, just epic.
> 
> Can i ask one question though. When removing the rear number plate there was left over number plate labels. How did you finally get rid of all as i have that problem right now.
> 
> Thanks


i use my thumb to roll most of the tape off pushing hard and upwards at the same time ( i seem better at this then my staff who all end up with blisters after trying to copy me) , then slowly dissolve the glue with tardis , job done .

kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## R9SH G

im sure i was reading this write up and enjoying the pics for the last 30 mins
:thumb:


----------



## shaver

*kds*

Kelly, you are simply a legend.... fantastic work as always.


----------



## Derekh929

OMG amazing result some fantastic shots of one amazing car thanks for sharing one amazing detail


----------



## wish wash

Well after reading all of that ive come to the conclusion that,

1-your attention to detail is amazing
2-this is the best detail i've seen on here

What quick detailer were you using when claying, looked like water?


----------



## quattrogmbh

Stunning job. What were the wheels refinished in - is that hypersilver?

I'd like Lepsons to refinish mine and thats the exact finish i'm looking for.

thanks


----------



## Eurogloss

Top notch write up and detail Kelly :thumb:

Mario


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

R9SH G said:


> im sure i was reading this write up and enjoying the pics for the last 30 mins
> :thumb:





shaver said:


> Kelly, you are simply a legend.... fantastic work as always.





Derekh929 said:


> OMG amazing result some fantastic shots of one amazing car thanks for sharing one amazing detail


Thanks guys



wish wash said:


> Well after reading all of that ive come to the conclusion that,
> 
> 1-your attention to detail is amazing
> 2-this is the best detail i've seen on here
> 
> What quick detailer were you using when claying, looked like water?


Yep correct its just plan water , where as all other clay barrs need a lube of such Bilt Hamber only needs water .
Tried using with clay lube and no gain in fact took longer to remove contanminants



quattrogmbh said:


> Stunning job. What were the wheels refinished in - is that hypersilver?
> 
> I'd like Lepsons to refinish mine and thats the exact finish i'm looking for.
> 
> thanks


Shadow chrome , just depends on how many coats of silver are laid over the black base colour



Eurogloss said:


> Top notch write up and detail Kelly :thumb:
> 
> Mario


Thanks to all comments

kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------

